# Nevoeiro...



## Mjhb (1 Jul 2009 às 21:09)

O que é realmente o nevoeiro?

Quais as condições para que se forme?

Gostsav de ver estas e outras questões e também curiosidades sobre o nevoeiro respondidas!

OBRIGADO!


----------



## psm (1 Jul 2009 às 21:13)

Pedro disse:


> O que é realmente o nevoeiro?
> 
> Quais as condições para que se forme?
> 
> ...





Pedro tens que ir à procura no forum pois há um topico só dedicado a este fenomono atmosférico!


----------



## João Soares (1 Jul 2009 às 21:14)

Pedro disse:


> O que é realmente o nevoeiro?
> 
> Quais as condições para que se forme?
> 
> ...



Se fosse a ti, começa a vasculhar mais o fórum.

Mas tens aqui!


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jul 2009 às 15:31)

Tá.
Obrigado.muito obrigado!!!


----------

